# health insurance condition 8501



## AMAN ARORA (Jun 28, 2016)

8501 condition for Visitor Visa (600) for parents coming from INDIA
Hi,

My parents have received the Visitor VISA (600) but with the following Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M 

DO U THINK HEALTH INSURANCE IS VERY COMPULSORY FOR THEM ? 
MY PARENTS ARE ALREADY IN AUSTRALIA SINCE FROM 1 MONTH AND THEY FORGOT TO TAKE HEALTH INSURANCE , HOWEVER THEY PLANNED THEIR JOURNEY FOR 7 WEEKS FROM WHICH THEY HAVE COMPLETED THEIR 4 WEEKS. 
JUST FOR 3 WEEKS MORE DO U THINK THEY NEED INSURANCE PLEASE ADVISE ME ASAP 
THANKS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

First off, writing in all caps is inappropriate 

Second, there is no such thing as very compulsory and not very compulsory

You have a condition, you must abide by it.

Buy a cheap OVHC (overseas visitor health cover) that covers the period of stay, to avoid visa cancellation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It's a condition of their visa, so yes it is mandatory that they have health coverage. If they aren't going to comply with their visa conditions, then they may find themselves having their visas cancelled or future applications refused.


----------

